# Imperial Guard Name change feelings?



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I got to wondering how people were feeling about the changes to names of Imperial Guard(now Astra Militarum) and the Militarum Tempestus, and looking at the leaks from WD11 they are also giving low gothic titles to commissars and other units, plus a few months ago we had a name change to the Sisters of Battle (now adepta Sororitas). Given the Issues GW has had protecting its IP in recent times i supposes something had to give, so it maybe likley that we see the term space marine fade and GW start using Adeptus Astartes instead? 

Anyway, thats just me speculating, but how do you feel about the change? will you use the new term? do you use imperial guard anyway? or do you refer to them as Cadians/catachans etc?


personally i welcome the change, i have never really liked the term "imperial guard", much prefer "imperial army" but even then i never really liked the simplistic nature of some of the army names, space marines,imperial guard,sisters of battle all sounded a little childish even back when i was a child,the name Sisters of battle totally put me off the army when it launched,well that and john blanches artwork, anyway i like the idea of GW using more high and low goth terms for the game and would like to see more of it, i used to really enjoy seeing and reading things like Eldar translations and terms in the fluff and would happily like to see more even if its just gothic imperial terms.

So how do you feel about it all?


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I think it's a good change, moving away from the sort of names a 12 year old would use for official source material will only make it read better.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

I think it sounds much more mature and I hope this continues onto Space Marines and other imperial forces.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

I don't think it's necessary, but I think usage will gradually shift over a few years towards it.

I just hope they justify it with making the next _Codex: Space Marines_ instead be _Codex: Adeptus Astartes_. I mean, with Adepta Sororitas rather than Sisters of Battle, and Astra Militarum rather than Imperial Guard... their excuses for not switching Space Marines over are beginning to run a trifle thin. If they embrace the gothis pseudo-latin wholeheartedly rather than a bit here and there, though I'll accept Astra Militarum more quickly, I think.


----------



## The Irish Commissar (Jan 31, 2012)

I dont no about you lads but i get enough latin at mass never mind in 40k. I'm still going to call them imperial guard. Mind you its not the worse name in the world.


----------



## HokieHWT (Dec 8, 2013)

I don't mind the change but will still be calling them IG, then I can tell new players the story of how GW changed the name and the world erupted....


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Anything that helps them write fluff that doesn't read like it was written by kids is fine by me. I just got into IG and literally gave up on reading anything but the rules of the 'dex after a few entries.

Astra Militarum sounds a lot cooler than Imperial Guard to me, just like Adeptus Astartes sounds cooler than Space Marine.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I dunno they ain't working for me, I know it adds to their fluff but..how can I describe it..it makes them seem less tough and rough.


----------



## HokieHWT (Dec 8, 2013)

Words_of_Truth said:


> I dunno they ain't working for me, I know it adds to their fluff but..how can I describe it..it makes them seem less tough and rough.


Now THOSE are some WORDS OF TRUTH!


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Words_of_Truth said:


> I dunno they ain't working for me, I know it adds to their fluff but..how can I describe it..it makes them seem less tough and rough.



I don't agree. If you know what kind of universe they fight in they could be namned whatever. You still understand they are some tough nuts to crack.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I guess but they sound like a college fraternity now.


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

I don't care very much, I care more that Marbo and apparently Straken are going to be excluded from the new codex...I hope they are just rumours.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Straken's_Fist said:


> I care more that Marbo and apparently Straken are going to be excluded from the new codex


Potentially along with all the other Catachan stuff....but I still can't see them dropping such a large line of models. Supplement or entire codex to themselves, they can be the Astra Bicepticus.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Serpion5 said:


> I think it's a good change, moving away from the sort of names a 12 year old would use for official source material will only make it read better.


As opposed to a 14 year old putting words into a pig-latin translator to make his work sound semi-professional?


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

The Irish Commissar said:


> I dont no about you lads but i get enough latin at mass never mind in 40k. I'm still going to call them imperial guard. Mind you its not the worse name in the world.


Mass, mass, Heresy should be your only church, shame on you! I dont mind the new names, however I do love the term Imperial Guard, and would like to see it kept in some way


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

Vaz said:


> As opposed to a 14 year old putting words into a pig-latin translator to make his work sound semi-professional?


Maybe the next codex will have a 16 year old putting words into a pig-latin translator? Baby steps...


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Straken's_Fist said:


> Maybe the next codex will have a 16 year old putting words into a pig-latin translator? Baby steps...


Getting the work experience guys to do it, as opposed to waiting for "Bring your kid/child/little shit to work day"?

I.

Like.

It.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

I don't like it. Guardsmen, outside of a few regiments like Dev Hatra or Terrax, should speak their own dialect or Low Gothic. They're just dudes. Adeptus Astartes are the holy warrior-monks of the Emperor. Imperial Guard are the vast horde of cannon fodder. Imperial Guard was good; simple and descriptive, and thereby in keeping with modern or recent army names. The British Army. The Red Army. Having them as some fancy High Gothic crap makes them seem immediately less grubby, which was part of the big appeal of Imperial Guard (at least to me). Imperial Guard can cover all the regiments established so far, but the Savlar Chem-Dogs being part of the Astra Militarum? Really? Astra Militarum, home of the Death Korps of Krieg. Home of the Armageddon Steel Legions? It makes sense for Jantine Patricians or whatever, but so many regiments don't seem to fit in with the High Gothic name of the overall organisation. Are they going to change the regimental designations to fit in?


----------



## The Irish Commissar (Jan 31, 2012)

Oldman78 said:


> Mass, mass, Heresy should be your only church, shame on you! I dont mind the new names, however I do love the term Imperial Guard, and would like to see it kept in some way


Well I stand at the back instead of in the seats at the front. That's heresy right. If I want to be a real rebel I wait outside the church. I'm badass like that


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

The Irish Commissar said:


> Well I stand at the back instead of in the seats at the front.


Respect lad, that is pure Irish rebel!


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

At the end of the day, I think this is only being done so they can copyright their own names to the products. But I can't confirm that's the case.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Vaz said:


> As opposed to a 14 year old putting words into a pig-latin translator to make his work sound semi-professional?


Sounds like what happened to me. Personally I'm not a fan and will continue calling them IG and Storm Troopers Storm Troopers. I think Astra Militarium sounds more far more "kiddy" than Imperial Guard. "Astra" isn't a problem, Militarium sounds like pig latin. I like the term Adeptus Astartes and the various Ordo names so it's nothing that I have anything against "High" (Latin) Gothic, it's just that this particular name sounds like something a 12 year pimply faced DnD kid would name his character to sound tough. Imperial Guard makes sense, the people in it "Guard" the "Imperium" vs the "Space" "Military". You can polish a turd but it's still shit.




Serpion5 said:


> At the end of the day, I think this is only being done so they can copyright their own names to the products. But I can't confirm that's the case.


+1 to that speculation. Unneeded I think. The term Imperial Guard has been around for years.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

I don't like it because I'm not used to it. Also, I don't like change, can't handle progress, and if I find that there was no STC for that wyvern and it was the product of scientific analysis and development, I'm going to the inquisition. All hail the Omnissiah!


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

It's idiotic.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

It's fine. Not sure what all the hysteria is about.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

torealis said:


> It's fine. Not sure what all the hysteria is about.


I agree with this sentiment as well. It's not the biggest change they've made by a long shot.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

I'll go with my standard response in these situations:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1TtGQnyPZ6g

Not bothered either way, but I will still call them IG until I realise whoever i'm talking to is confused - much like the paints situation.



- "Paint that with bleached bone"

- "they don't make that colour"

- "oh right, they changed it. Use the beige one that says Usher's bones or something"


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Varakir said:


> I'll go with my standard response in these situations:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1TtGQnyPZ6g
> 
> ...



Yeah, pretty much sums up my feelings as well. Don't care, really. Will still call things as I please. Especially if it bothers people.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

I'm quite surprised in that I've started communicating in the new paints by and large. I decided to use all new paints on my imperial army, so everything I used on them I now know by the new name.

I will refer to them as the guard for the time being. That could change I guess


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

It's still always going to be guard when I'm talking about them so what it says on the codex is fairly irrelavant


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

torealis said:


> I'm quite surprised in that I've started communicating in the new paints by and large. I decided to use all new paints on my imperial army, so everything I used on them I now know by the new name.


It's fine once i've bought them, i usually stand around the FLGS using my phone to work out what the new name for the paint is.

The issue is with colours I rarely use, I still have some of them in white flip tops.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Varakir said:


> It's fine once i've bought them, i usually stand around the FLGS using my phone to work out what the new name for the paint is.
> 
> The issue is with colours I rarely use, I still have some of them in white flip tops.


Ah, the white flip tops, back when they had washes and inks in different color caps (and before they took washes out of production so they could re-introduce them as a novel thing a few years later). How many times I tried to crack those open with my teeth, only to get a sprayed mouthful of paint, I don't know. Are your white flip tops the cylindrical (slightly tapering to the top) ones, of just the "newer" hexagon-shaped ones?

...how I do like reminiscing about old paint bottles.


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

Mossy Toes said:


> How many times I tried to crack those open with my teeth, only to get a sprayed mouthful of paint, I don't know. Are your white flip tops the cylindrical (slightly tapering to the top) ones, of just the "newer" hexagon-shaped ones?
> 
> ...how I do like reminiscing about old paint bottles.


haha yes, I did this so many times! 

I only have cylindrical ones left. Quite a few though, and most are still in great condition...I used ye olde 'Regal Blue' for my thousand sons only last year...


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

I have hex bottles from games Day 1996 that I got for free after the paint table was shutting down after the event. Still good!


----------



## Tugger (Jul 22, 2013)

ntaw said:


> they can be the Astra Bicepticus.


Next army for sure.


----------



## HokieHWT (Dec 8, 2013)

After today's test run of the some Wyverns I don't care what they call IG anymore because that was FUN! I wrote about it on the front page under my post about their release and don't want to repeat myself but 48 hits in the first round of firing was pretty amazing, I felt like I was playing Tau


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Tugger said:


> Next army for sure.


:laugh: Glad someone caught that.


----------



## Tugger (Jul 22, 2013)

ntaw said:


> :laugh: Glad someone caught that.


Maybe I'll convert them to Astra LumberJACKEDus


----------



## Keen4e (Apr 19, 2010)

Did they really change it? I thought "Astra Militarum" was something like high gothic for the "Imperial Guard". It's just as if the codex: Space Marines suddenly got renamed codex: Astartes oh wait....


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Keen4e said:


> I thought "Astra Militarum" was something like high gothic for the "Imperial Guard".


"Star Military," actually, but basically, yeah.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

eh...

I feel that somethings are not worth messing with, the guard is one of them.

now if they were going to "latin-ize" the actual words "Imperial Guard" and spit out "Imperialis Miliatarum" or "Guardia Imperialis" or some such then I could at least accept the name change easier; I would still call everything Guard or storm troopers or whatever regardless though.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Fallen said:


> eh...
> 
> I feel that somethings are not worth messing with, the guard is one of them.
> 
> now if they were going to "latin-ize" the actual words "Imperial Guard" and spit out "Imperialis Miliatarum" or "Guardia Imperialis" or some such then I could at least accept the name change easier; I would still call everything Guard or storm troopers or whatever regardless though.


This.

The new name, I feel, is pants on head.....


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Tawa said:


> The new name, I feel, is pants on head.....


Well shit. I've never heard that expression, but the only time in my life pants were on my head was a pretty ridiculous time....point taken :laugh:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

ntaw said:


> Well shit. I've never heard that expression, but the only time in my life pants were on my head was a pretty ridiculous time....point taken :laugh:


You weren't in the trenches were you....?


----------

